# Seeking info on the best / safest products for DIY Rock walls.



## EllieSkyline (Aug 16, 2017)

Apologies, I did have a look around the site but didn't find what I was looking for. I feel this is probably commonly asked questions, so I thought I'd break it down into a thread that thoroughly covers the topic, to help myself and others.

*Building a DIY rock wall*

The correct materials:

- What type of foam? Some good places to obtain it?

- What type of spray / expanding foam? What brand/'s? What to look for / check for?

- What type of glue for the foam (gluing foam together)? What brand/'s?

- What type of Grout? or/vs Render? Which is better? Why? List some brand/'s?

- What type of sealant? Can you use silicone? What brand/'s? What to look for / check for?

- What type of paint? Mixed with what?



The Process:

- How many layers of grout? What is the minimum amount of layer's vs the ideal amount of layer's?

- How many coats of sealant? Again minimum vs ideal?

Correct order?
Step 1 - Grout
Step 2 - Paint
Step 3 - Sealant



Any absolute Do not do advise? Any hits / trips or tricks?

Additional Questions:
Where can you obtain cork bark?
Where can you obtain Heat foam wire cutters?
Where can you obtain fake moss?

Thank you!


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome to APS.
There are many threads in the DIY section that cover fake rock backgrounds. Most people use either polystyrene or expanda foam. The polystyrene is easier to work with, and usually free from electrical or furniture stores, unless you want a higher density (still not expensive).

Aquadhere or any PVA glue is fine. Cheapest option is a big bottle from on of the cheap shops.

Grout or render is personal choice; both work fine. We've used render ourselves, but many others on here have used grout with success. You can either paint it afterwards, or add a colour to it. The colour additives are next to the render at Bunnings from memory.

Silicone can be used to seal around the edges of your tank, or along the edges of the background; always make sure it doesn't have mould inhibitor in it. Aquarium silicone is best, or glass silicone. To seal the rendered/grouted background, use pond sealer. There are two brands on the market, both are fine, just have different levels of shiny finish. Several coats are needed, just follow the instructions.

If you decide to paint your background, always use water based paints. You don't need to mix it, just straight from the can.

2 or 3 layers or render or grout, then paint, then seal.

If you decide to use expanda foam to mould a background, WEAR GLOVES. The stuff does NOT come off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EllieSkyline (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you, Pinefamily

Yes I did read threw the other threads, but still had questions and thought a thorough list in one place would be good


----------



## dezza09 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi folks,
Rather than start a new thread I’ll ask my question here

How is Expanding foam with heat resistance?
It is flammable when freshly used as the can says

After it is cured is it heat resistant?

The enclosure I bought second hand and the previous inhabitant pushed the top of the back ground down and would get in behind it, I want to fix it to stop my python doing the same.
I’m just concerned about how close the foam can be to the ceramic heat source.

I’m having trouble uploading photos from my phone, but will try from my PC if anyone needs an idea of what one talking about


----------

